# clippers



## Tracey (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm looking at the Oster Golden A5 2 speed clippers. I'm clipping down my show dog and don't want him bald. I think I need the snap on combs to keep him long enough. Any advice?


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I use the combs on my guys. The shortest comb I use is 1/4 and the longest I go is 1/2. Just follow the direction the hair grows. Do not clip in the opposite direction. So go head to tail and down on the sides. When you get to the legs, just go straight down. Don't follow the curve. This will give a fuller leg. Would love to see before and after pictures!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I use Andis AGC Super 2 Speed. Make sure you have #40 Blade so you can use it with the comb clip-ons. How long are you wanting your Hav?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tracey said:


> I'm looking at the Oster Golden A5 2 speed clippers. I'm clipping down my show dog and don't want him bald. I think I need the snap on combs to keep him long enough. Any advice?


All I can tell you is that I've had my A-5's for close to 20 years, and they still work great. (and I use them on horses... Not ute little dogs!


----------



## Tracey (Jul 1, 2011)

I would like him 1 1/2 to 2 inches long. Not shaved down. So you use the combs on a smaller blade like a 30 or 40 or does it have to be a 40?? I plan on keeping his face, top knot and ears long.

just added my before. just figured out how to do my avatar.


----------



## Tracey (Jul 1, 2011)

krandall said:


> All I can tell you is that I've had my A-5's for close to 20 years, and they still work great. (and I use them on horses... Not ute little dogs!


Do you know the difference in A5's and Golden A5's?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I thought about the A5 or Golden A5, but I decided on the Andis due to when I thought about taking a grooming class, they recommended the Andis. 

When you buy your clippers, make sure you get the correct blades and combs that will work with your clippers. 

When I use my #40 blade with my Clip on Comb attachment, they cut the hair like butter! 

If you want the hair 1 1/2 -3 inches or so, you will love the clippers!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tracey said:


> Do you know the difference in A5's and Golden A5's?


I'm not sure what the Golden A-5 is... I'm not sure they had it when I bought my clippers. I do know that when I bought mine, many people told me not to bother with the 2 speed version. A-5's arre quiet clippers to start with, and everyone who had the 2 speed ones found that they never used the lowewr speed... Just not necessary.

In the horse world, vwey few people go with Andis clippers because although they are quite a bit cheaper, they don't hold up over the long haul. That said, clipping horses is a LOT harder on the equipment than clipping small, clean dogs. The Andis clippers probably last a lot longer when clipping dogs than they do with horses.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

The important thing is to make sure the dog is brushed out all the way down to the skin. Pam uses a #3 skip-tooth blade for puppy cuts. With the snap on combs, even a #10 will work if the blade is sharp, and the dog is brushed out. I have heard a number of people say the smaller teeth work better, but we haven't found much difference. Go against the way the hair lays down, and keep a little stretch in the skin. Two people makes it a LOT easier.

Not washing the dog first dulls the blades a lot faster. Sharp blades will cut a lot of clean hair, but not much dirt.

I have no idea how many years old our A5's are.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I have the A5 (one speed) actually I have 2. One is very old and my DH bought me a new one when I decided to cut down the Havs. I only have the #10 blade that comes with it. If I want to leave the hair longer, I just comb it up and clip at the comb at the length I want. I use scissors on the head.


----------



## Tracey (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow! Great information. Thank y'all! I think I"ll go with the A-5's. Will send an after pic in a couple of weeks.


----------

